# Sound?



## runewake2 (May 8, 2009)

So I installed FreeBSD a whole two weeks ago and can say that I am completly lost. After some foolign around I got Gnome to work and am running that. Soon after I got my USB drives to work however whenever I play movies no sound is outputted. This according to the speaker with an X threw it says that I do not have the GStreamer plugisn running... What does this mean. I attempted to follow the command in the "Setting Up your Sound Card" manual page and all that did was freeze the computer.
I do not know what my sound card is since the computer is nearly 15 years old So I used the:

```
# kldload snd_driver
```
Command...

My computer has 256mb of Ram and a slow processor. I don't know it's specks. All I want is to hear stuff. That seems to be my only problem.


----------



## LateNiteTV (May 8, 2009)

can we see your dmesg?


----------



## runewake2 (May 8, 2009)

I have no Idea what that is. dmesg - is obviously a type of message
d = desktop?
    display?
    dancing llamas?


----------



## Oko (May 8, 2009)

runewake2 said:
			
		

> I have no Idea what that is. dmesg - is obviously a type of message
> d = desktop?
> display?
> dancing llamas?



I do not want to sound rude but you are really wasting yours and our time here.


----------



## fronclynne (May 8, 2009)

*If pcm is anything like 0.13BAC*

Don't be too mean.

To the OP, what is the output of
`% cat /dev/sndstat`
, eh?
Also, the output of
`% dmesg -a | grep pcm`
, (also) eh?


I suppose egrep(1) or fgrep(1) would do just as well . . .


----------



## runewake2 (May 8, 2009)

cat /dev/sndstat:
No such directory exists...

When I typed "dmesg -a | grep pcm" it just left a blank line.
When I tried using an enter as '|' I got a huge number of error messages.


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (May 8, 2009)

Try this...

Open a terminal and run this command:


```
dmesg >dmesg.txt
```

What's the output?


----------



## runewake2 (May 9, 2009)

Output: 150 lines of text...

Exert:


> PCM0: <PS/2 Mouse>
> PCM0: <GIANT LOCKED>
> PCM0: <ITHREAD>
> PCM0: model Generic PS/2 mouse, device ID 0



What Exactly am I looking for?


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (May 9, 2009)

The guys are trying to help you with your sound problem...

Check this out.
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/sound-setup.html
Read...edit some files...throw out a few commands and listen to music!


----------



## Beastie (May 9, 2009)

snd_driver loads all soundcard drivers at once, so you may find this script useful.

And don't do this from GNOME as it has a big memory footprint and you only have 256MB.


----------

